# Van staal



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Someone please tell me what it is that makes these reels so expensive and sought after. I've always fished with your run of the mill Penn, shimano, pfleuger, etc ... spinning reels and have never burned one up. I'm just interested to know what all the hype is about. Would also like to know what other brands are comparable to the van staals. I've been out of the inshore fishing game for a few years, but I've got the fever all over again. Just starting to find out, also, that braided line is what everybody is using now. I need to catch up with the times. Lol.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Good reels, that *used* to be made in the USA, which warranted the price. Now made in China...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Status symbol among pier rats, jk, just had too!

Jimmy


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

They are excellent reels if you plan on skishing >( fishing in water with fins and reel gets dunked from time to time)


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> They are excellent reels if you plan on skishing >( fishing in water with fins and reel gets dunked from time to time)


^ This. They're completely sealed and can be reeled under underwater without getting any water inside of them. That's why they're so popular up north where those guys surf fish with plugs for bluefish and what not.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude,I can't justify the $$$,but I can tell you I about had a stroke when I seen what Stella's are selling for,i think 1499.00 for the big one,for a spinning reel,REALLY!


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

They are overpriced, ie no price reduction since china maufacture...you know it's got to be cheaper for them to make them there instead of here and charge the same price....but, they are still a great reel (how much of the computer or cell phone that we use are made in china?)

They are the perfect reel for teenagers, they set them on a towel chase after some friends on the beach and come back with their reel in the sand, no problem, dunk it in the saltwater and fish on.

They have smooth drag. They are water proof. The cast good. They require little maintenance. 

We bought our first ones in the late 90's/early 2000's. We own 5 total - one was sent in for annual maintenance one time because it felt a little stiff after a couple of years like the grease had gelled up or something.

They are not magic, but I no longer take my reels all the way down after a sandy fishing adventure. Just rinse them with the hose and they are good to go.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh I forgot the op's question - reels considered in the same class would be a zeebass and torque.

A great reel to use made in america would be a 706z now that they are making them again. Just pack the reel housing in grease and keep the bearings lubed and you have a great reel for 200 bucks.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Leaky Waders said:


> Oh I forgot the op's question - reels considered in the same class would be a zeebass and torque.
> 
> A great reel to use made in america would be a 706z now that they are making them again. Just pack the reel housing in grease and keep the bearings lubed and you have a great reel for 200 bucks.


Packing the 706 with the correct amount of grease is the best. Over packing a reel causes it to reel like crap. I can't tell you how many times I've fixed reels and the only problem was to much grease.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Only way to know us the use one and see what you think..I have caught stuff from tuna to sailfish on mine and absolutely love them..never had any problems..everyone always bashes manuals and staals...most are yahoos who have no clue what they are talking about...for inshore fishing as you mentioned it's hard to be a shimano though


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Good reels, that *used* to be made in the USA, which warranted the price. Now made in China...


It's a horrible misconception to give the idea that because they are now made in China means that they are of worse quality. Agreed though that there should have been a price drop when manufacturing was moved to China. 

Read this. http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/vasb.html


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> It's a horrible misconception to give the idea that because they are now made in China means that they are of worse quality. Agreed though that there should have been a price drop when manufacturing was moved to China.
> 
> Read this. http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/vasb.html


Never said quality went down. Labor costs sure did though.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

For $1500, I could purchase many good quality spinners and bait casters and with good maintenance will last a very long time. My "go to" reels for heavy inshore and brackish are vintage Abu Garcia 6000C/USA in gold and a 6500 and 6600ABS in silver - all 3 are bait casters. My "signature" rig is an Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl (Salt) in 60 Series (baitcaster) mounted on a matching 8' Abu Garcia Volatile rod. All totaled, doesn't come close to $1500 and that's 4 excellent rigs.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> For $1500, I could purchase many good quality spinners and bait casters and with good maintenance will last a very long time. My "go to" reels for heavy inshore and brackish are vintage Abu Garcia 6000C/USA in gold and a 6500 and 6600ABS in silver - all 3 are bait casters. My "signature" rig is an Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl (Salt) in 60 Series (baitcaster) mounted on a matching 8' Abu Garcia Volatile rod. All totaled, doesn't come close to $1500 and that's 4 excellent rigs.


Question: A bit off topic but how do you like that Toro NaCl? I want to ask for one once Christmas rolls around. I've wanted a 300 size low-profile for a while now & the Toro NaCl seems great for the price & is the only one offered by anyone that actually has a bait clicker!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I have spooled with Sufix 832 Superline in 50#. The rig is drsigned for large species. The largest I've caught with it was a 27# Striper in BW and a number if large Blues in Chocktawhatchee Bay. Mine was a B'day present from my wife back in March and just after that, all this damn rain set in and I haven't fished much. It's an outstanding fishing pole. When I toss Heddon Super Spooks, the lure is so far "out there" thst I can't see the action. I can cover LOTSA water. If you match it with the Volatile rod, stay with the medium heavy or medium. The heavy bends sorts like a 2x4. Finding one could be problematic. I ordered from Bass Pro in Destin and it took two attempts. They had not heard if it prior my request. It came out last Fall/Winter. I have the larger 60 Series and I'm getting the smaller 50 Series this Christmas. They hold the same amount of line as the larger spool reels yet these are low profile. Drag is super smooth. Overall - a super reel AND much less than $1500.

My old Abu Garcia 6000C/USA also has a clicker but it's not for sale!!!


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Who said a VS was $1500?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

706Z mentioned the price of Shimano Stellas @ $1499...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

My 2 cents worth...

I get yrs. of HARD saltwater use out of much lesser priced reels.
I fish an avg. of 12-16 hrs. a week and use rigs that total less than $100. 8 spinning outfits and 1 bait caster.

Have caught smoker kings, cobia, big jacks and of course all inshore species on these lower priced reels w/o problem.

But if you can and want to spend obscene amounts of money on equip. go for it.
These hi priced reels are also targeted by tackle thieves a lot. Nobody wants to steal my reels that's for sure...lol.

I just can't justify the cost myself.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

706Z said:


> Dude,I can't justify the $$$,but I can tell you I about had a stroke when I seen what Stella's are selling for,i think 1499.00 for the big one,for a spinning reel,REALLY!


No kidding! You could buy a glock, a yeti or 2, and a couple of bench mades for the price of that reel ... and still have some beer money left over. Lol.


----------

